# Driving UAE car in Europe



## vulenja (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi there,

Does anyone know if there is anything special needed to take your car, registered in uae, and drive it outside of uae for a while?

1. any special police approval to exit the country with car?
2. how about insurance? do they cover it on european ground or is something special to be done with insurance?

Thanks for help..


----------



## maxgui (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm looking for the same information.
Max


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

For the majority of europe you need an emergency kit, high vis jacket, red warning triangle, spare light bulbs and first aid kit just in case of breakdowns.
When go abroad we usually have to notify the insurance company but most have EU covered for no extra cost, have no idea if UAE is the same.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Car insurance arranged in the UAE, is ONLY for the UAE. To cross any border you must arrange additional cover with your insurance company.

-


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

If you have finance on the car there may be a problem taking it out of the GCC.


----------

